# Outlets work on battery power?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well everyone, instead of just looking this up I'll be lazy and ask here.

We are into dry camping right now. Went Labor Day for the first time and the dry sites tend to be more remote, smaller, and "feel" more like roughing it, with the luxuries of the Outback making up the difference.

One thing we discovered, however. When running only on battery power, no outlets work. My shaver wouldn't charge, the coffee maker wouldn't turn on (wife was not happy), the little portable heater wouldn't run, NOTHING! So, that was one of the items on the work list when I took the Outback in for service this week.

All repairs are now done (nice new oven!), and here is what the technician said about the outlets:

"Only 110V comes out of wall outlets. Must use 12 volt round outlet for 12 volt."

OK, so is it possible to use the camper outlets on battery power or not? And what is a round outlet?

Thanks, Randy


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Randy,
In order to use the 110v outlets, without being connected to shore power, you'll need an inverter that has been of subject lately. I don't know anything about inverters. But, they are talked about in another discussion area, I believe somewhere in the modifications discussion area. In regards to the round 12 volt outlet. The only 12 volt outlet I'm aware of, is the one in your television area to plug a 12 volt television or other 12 volt appliance into.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Randy,

You could go down to Walmart and buy a portable inverter one side plugs into your 12v circle and the inverter has plugs on it so you can plug in a small television that doesnt draw too much amperage, it also will charge your shaver,basically turns DC power into Ac , it will put a drain on your batterys, and a coffemaker will be too much for it, the other way is to buy a portable generator, like 1000 to 2000 if you are not going to use air conditioner, the 2000 runs our tv and micro.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I see. Wow...when I purchased the camper I had no idea that the outlets only work with shore power. The battery can run the furnace for two days at night and barely get to 50% power lost, but can't run a coffee maker.

Thanks for the info everyone. By the way, our latest camping trip photos are here

Randy


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Randy,

I edited my last post so it makes more sense, I am slow at typing!!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Randy,

Cool pictures, your campsite looks familiar to ours in Sequoia national forest, it is so peacful, and the mornings are crisp and the smell of the mountains is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that's my kind of camping!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like your family knows have to enjoy life.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Yep...cant use the outlets with a battery, thats for sure!

Just for the sake of explaination, you can think of it this way: The electricity that your battery produces looks something like a person on a balance beam...level and of unchancing height. The electricity coming out of your outlets can be more lickened to that same person an a trampoline...the amplitude is constantly changing. Sorry about the gymnastic theme but with the Olympics just past, it seemed fitting







Bottom line, AC (wall outlets) and DC (battery) are radically different and are not a substitute for one another.

Get someone at your dealership to put an inverter in for you and it will turn your balance beam to a trampoline and it'll be the best thig you've ever seen and oh my goodness I'm rhyming....let me stop!










Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I would add that there is a difference in the AC from house current and the AC out of an inverter. The AC in house current is nice an smooth and uniform. It isn't always a constant voltage and that can cause appliances to act a little different (it can actually range from 110 to 140 volts in extreme circumstances).

The AC wave form out of an inverter will have the same basic frequency (60Hz) and voltage of the AC from your house current but, and this can be important to some appliances, the waveform is artificially generated and can have some interesting differences. Because the AC waveform is artificaially generated, it can have bumps and variances that house current will not have. A good inverter has pretty good filtering and can minimize this. A cheap inverter can have a lot of noise on the waveform and this can cause erratic and (rarely) destructive issues with appliances.

Normal AC Waveform










Inverter Waveform (cheap one with poor filtering)










The most likely effect is that for audio devices you may get a buzz or growl and in others like a TV you might get snow and audio issues. For the coffee maker, lights, and simpler appliances it would likely be fine.

There are more expensive inverters that are "sine-wave" inverters and the wave form for those will be more like the AC plot above.

Just so you know that you are likely to get what you pay for like anything else.

Sorry for the techno rant.









Brian


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey good job Brain!!

I spent 20 years as an avionics tech before becoming an analyst on the same subject. Since moving off the bench I have no access to test equipment but I have wondered many times how clean or sinusodial (?sp?) those inverters are under load.

Thanks a bunch for the pics!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Did some dry camping for a week. See forum for details. I run 2, 12 volt batteries and made a week without problems. I was not near a Tim Horton's for a week







Coffee, Coffee, Coffee) I know how your wife feels.

The solution: Bought a tin of Rough grind and a stainless steel stove top Purk Coffee Maker (approx. $20) We enjoyed fresh brew every morning and it was actually good java









While dry camping topping up the batteries can be done easily. Solar panels or simply plug your TV in for a few hours. This should be enough to keep things going.

Just remember running a hair drier with an inverter will emtpy the batteries very quickly

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

OKAY I'll bite.

You are member since Jan 04 and have 238 posts which means you are active and you just now found out the 110 vac outlets don't work on 12 vdc batteries







.

Then you ask what the round outlet is







. You have to have seen those in you car.

Oh well, you said you were lazy and did not read the manuals but it sounds like you really need to take a rainy day and read them all.

Sorry if this sounds like a flame but if you really do not know such basic operation of your trailer I am worried for your safety and anyone else that may meet you on the road.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ouch! Is this the right forum? Let's see....hmmmm, yes, I typed Outbackers.com.







and not R*.NET!

Up until this evening, I was happy never to have seen a post like that here at outbackers.







I thought we were above that kinda thing.

I guess not anymore.









Remember folks, everyone here is of different levels, and experience. Let's not mock or poke fun of any members because of a question they ask on the forum.

Enough said, and I apologize in advance if I offended anyone.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If this were R*.NET there would not have been any concern if someone thought the reply was a flame.

When I first read the original post I thought it was a joke but after reading it again I became concerned. That was the thrust of my first post if it was a joke he is now laughing, if it was not a joke it may make him conceder to take a few minutes and read his manual.

I expect that given enough time I will ask a really silly question shy and will expect everything from serious to silly responses. I was just concerned as it is really a safety issue. The first thing I did when I got my trailer home was to read every single document that came with my trailer. I already knew about this web site and the other one and use both to get information. Some times things are not spelled out in the manuals so you ask questions here, all answers need to be considered and then you use your best judgment on how to proceed. If the answer you get here is read your manuals, that may be your best choice.

Had they said "I read my manual but can't find information on using 12 volt batteries to run my coffee pot" my answer would have been completely different, something like "Get the stove top Coleman coffee pot, it works great and you don't need power". I hope everyone here understands this point of view and the reason for my first response to the original post.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeppers...I'll side with hatcity on that one.... No need for that tone here. You can cover it in the name of concern if you want but many have expressed much concern before you on many subjects without be a smart ***.

Hatcity, don't go giving up...with 500+ members and who knows how many posts this is the first inappropriate member I've seen.

This forum can stay as it has been if we self police and keep Vern in the loop so he can administer accounts.

Steve


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

This FLAME is out. I do not want anyone to be offended in any way on this forum. I know we all have our days but we are going to "Play Nice Here" at Outbackers... I'm sure there was no PUN intended "RIGHT". Now I will go back to my closet.

Vern


----------

